# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  "Life" on Discovery - Reptiles/Amphibians

## Lolo76

I'm watching the show "Life" right now, on Discovery Channel... it's hosted by Oprah Winfrey, and is basically like the program "Planet Earth." The episode I'm watching now is on reptiles and amphibians, and it's awesome!!  :Good Job:  Definitely check it out on repeats if you have a chance, particularly if you have HD television - I can't believe how amazing it looks in HD.  :Surprised:  Anyone else catch it yet?

----------


## Lolo76

OMG... they're showing a group of garter snakes awaking from hibernation, and competing for the few females nearby. It's hilarious, especially the one boy who overslept - LOL.  :Very Happy:

----------


## claytonfaulkner

i was disappointed, they didnt really show anything that cool.

----------


## twan

I really enjoyed the komodo dragons. :Bowdown:  If you guys havnt seen it you got to its sick in HD. I liked it personally it took these guys 3 years to finish that life project.

----------


## CA cowgirl

Hi Laura!  I've caught snipets of one of the episodes but have yet to watch them.  I think my dvr is overflowing so I better log off now!

On a similar but different note, have you watched the "Fatal Attractions" or the "Invasion of Killer Aliens" programs on Animal Planet?  I understand better why the Democrat in Florida wants to ban pythons.  I believe that they should be allowed to kill all large python species on the spot if they are "at large."  And I think that keeping those species of large pythons should be limited in some form.  I want non-native species to thrive only in captivity.

And about that Fatal Attractions... what nut jobs!!

----------


## CA cowgirl

p.s. the segment on the garter snakes waking from brumation sounds fricken awesome!!  I look forward to watching that and I'll certainly laugh at the lazy basturd that sleeps in!!!  ha ha!

----------


## Lolo76

> p.s. the segment on the garter snakes waking from brumation sounds fricken awesome!!  I look forward to watching that and I'll certainly laugh at the lazy basturd that sleeps in!!!  ha ha!


Yeah, that was definitely my favorite part of the show... this one fat male wakes up 2 days late, yawning and looking around like "Oh crap, I missed the chicks!"  :Very Happy:  I haven't seen that other show you mentioned, so maybe I'll look for it on my dvr later.

----------


## Wh00h0069

I watched a little of it in HD, and it was amazing. I am planning on finishing it this weekend sometime.

----------


## redstormlax12

The HD is truly amazing. How about that pebble toad? Haha.




> On a similar but different note, have you watched the "Fatal Attractions" or the "Invasion of Killer Aliens" programs on Animal Planet? I understand better why the Democrat in Florida wants to ban pythons. I believe that they should be allowed to kill all large python species on the spot if they are "at large." And I think that keeping those species of large pythons should be limited in some form. I want non-native species to thrive only in captivity.
> 
> And about that Fatal Attractions... What nut jobs!!


As for these shows, i have only seen little bits, but im sure they are almost complete crap. Dont believe everything your hearing from animal planet. The content on that station has truly gone down hill and i refuse to watch it anymore. After seeing other shows that had "proof" of the "invasion", im sure this is just another one sided show that continues to hurt our community.

----------


## Russ Lawson

> On a similar but different note, have you watched the "Fatal Attractions" or the "Invasion of Killer Aliens" programs on Animal Planet?  I understand better why the Democrat in Florida wants to ban pythons.  I believe that they should be allowed to kill all large python species on the spot if they are "at large."  And I think that keeping those species of large pythons should be limited in some form.  I want non-native species to thrive only in captivity.


These species are already regulated in Florida, which is the only state in the United States that has somewhat appropriate environment for them, and that only exists at the extreme southern tip of the state. (Legislation requires an inventory of the animals, microchips, locked room or individual cages, an annual fee on top of the annual fee to exhibit reptiles for sale, etc. - It is plenty sufficient enough to address this issue).

Also, pretty much everything you'll see on AP about the feral _Python bivittatus_ population in the ENP is complete BS. The channel has become all about sensationalizing media to pull in more viewers anymore, and is far from a decent scientific channel like it once was.

----------


## CA cowgirl

> The HD is truly amazing. How about that pebble toad? Haha.


That pebble toad was really neat!  And yes, the HD is bar none the best I've seen for HD programming on my HD tv.   :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## CA cowgirl

> I watched a little of it in HD, and it was amazing. I am planning on finishing it this weekend sometime.


I watched the initial one, the life challenges (?), it was great.  I love watching these programs no matter how many times I've seen shows on these animals nor how often I see ones I own.  I LOVE IT, especially the HD!!

I started the reptile episode and hope to finish it this weekend too.   :Cool:

----------


## CA cowgirl

> Yeah, that was definitely my favorite part of the show... this one fat male wakes up 2 days late, yawning and looking around like "Oh crap, I missed the chicks!"  I haven't seen that other show you mentioned, so maybe I'll look for it on my dvr later.


Check them out.  I respect the opinions of those who say the shows are bs, but with every story/rumor/joke there is at least an ounce of truth.  And I do believe that the burmese pythons are reproducing outside of captivity in large numbers in Florida and it should be stopped with the least cost and most use of logic.

----------


## Jhussey

I too absolutely love watching these shows, even if I've seen them a hundred times. I owen both Planet Earth and Blue Planet on Blu-ray and as soon as Life is out I'll own it too  :Very Happy: . I just love how indepth they get into the lives of these animals and the time and effort they put into it! And yes that pebble toad is awesome! hehe.

----------


## PolishPython

its on again Tomorrow at 7pm ...and just incase I forget I already have it programmed to record

----------


## dr del

Wait,  :Weirdface: 

Your version is voiced by Oprah???!?!?!?!

Jeebus that sucks - our's has the man, the myth, the uber-legend David Attenborough doing the voice over.

YouTube - Attenborough: Fully Grown Python eating a Deer - Life in Cold Blood - BBC wildlife

If I were you I would order the british version instead.  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------


## Kaorte

> Wait, 
> 
> Your version is voiced by Oprah???!?!?!?!
> 
> Jeebus that sucks - our's has the man, the myth, the uber-legend David Attenborough doing the voice over.
> 
> 
> If I were you I would order the british version instead. 
> 
> ...


Yeah I watched the original BBC version just now. MUCH MUCH better. 

I thought it was awesome! (watched in 720p)

----------


## Russ Lawson

> Wait, 
> 
> Your version is voiced by Oprah???!?!?!?!
> 
> Jeebus that sucks - our's has the man, the myth, the uber-legend David Attenborough doing the voice over.
> 
> If I were you I would order the british version instead. 
> 
> 
> dr del


Yeah, Oprah narrating it is why I haven't watched any yet. I'll definitely have to catch it on BBC sometime.

----------


## Lolo76

I forgot it was Oprah talking after a while, since I was too engrossed in the footage...  :Smile:

----------


## Jhussey

It was really cool to see that when I watched the Planet Earth Series on TV it was narrated by Sigourney Weaver, but the DVD is narrated by David Attenborough. I didn't buy any special version, just the blu ray from Walmart hehe. I think the Life DVD will also be done by Mr. Attenborough but not sure.

----------


## CA cowgirl

> Yeah, Oprah narrating it is why I haven't watched any yet. I'll definitely have to catch it on BBC sometime.


Oprah being the narrator is why I almost didn't record the series.  I just care not to be labeled as an Oprah follower.  And I'm not, I'm just bad enough to be able to appreciate the content - I care about the footage, not the voice.  :Smile: 




> I forgot it was Oprah talking after a while, since I was too engrossed in the footage...


Totally, same here Laura!  I hear the words but try to ignore her sound (not one of our usual animal life narrators, not a natural fit) and ignorance (she said a few things that were not accurate, something to do with the komodos or something reptile related, I forget).  I'm not blaming Oprah for the one or two things innacurate she said, she's just the naive narrator that I don't think knows a thing about animals beyond a pet dog or cat.  And heck, since I can't recall what she said that was innacurate, that's totally just my opinion and could be wrong.  But like Laura, it works well just watching the content and the voice "goes away"!




> I too absolutely love watching these shows, even if I've seen them a hundred times. I owen both Planet Earth and Blue Planet on Blu-ray and as soon as Life is out I'll own it too . I just love how indepth they get into the lives of these animals and the time and effort they put into it! And yes that pebble toad is awesome! hehe.


And the slow motion is better than any other animal life episode that I've ever seen!!!  Fabulous detail, superb!!  I have an HD LCD, couldn't imagine how much more fabulous the blu-ray would look!  Maybe I'll buy one of those things one day.

----------


## CA cowgirl

> Wait, 
> 
> Your version is voiced by Oprah???!?!?!?!
> 
> Jeebus that sucks - our's has the man, the myth, the uber-legend David Attenborough doing the voice over.
> 
> If I were you I would order the british version instead. 
> 
> 
> dr del


I think that the producers wish to draw in more viewers and the US is full of Oprah followers, many of which I would believe don't watch programs like this and don't give a rats butt about nature/animals.  Anyhow, yes, David Attenborough sounds better since he's done this before.  But one question I query... I wonder what David Attenborough knows, knew or was passionate about in the wild kingdom before he began narrating.  That to me is my main want in a narrator for a wildlife show - to have a narrator that is passionate about what they are narrating and has some experience in the subject, not just a voice.  And to not have a voice like Gilbert Gottfried is also a want. <LOL>

----------


## Russ Lawson

> Oprah being the narrator is why I almost didn't record the series.  I just care not to be labeled as an Oprah follower.  And I'm not, I'm just bad enough to be able to appreciate the content - I care about the footage, not the voice. 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally, same here Laura!  I hear the words but try to ignore her sound (not one of our usual animal life narrators, not a natural fit) and ignorance (she said a few things that were not accurate, something to do with the komodos or something reptile related, I forget).  I'm not blaming Oprah for the one or two things innacurate she said, she's just the naive narrator that I don't think knows a thing about animals beyond a pet dog or cat.  And heck, since I can't recall what she said that was innacurate, that's totally just my opinion and could be wrong.  But like Laura, it works well just watching the content and the voice "goes away"!
> 
> 
> 
> And the slow motion is better than any other animal life episode that I've ever seen!!!  Fabulous detail, superb!!  I have an HD LCD, couldn't imagine how much more fabulous the blu-ray would look!  Maybe I'll buy one of those things one day.


I would just find it insulting to my intelligence to watch a science show narrated by that woman. I saw a clip with her narrating and didn't care for it at all. I have no problem waiting to watch it until I can do so with it narrated by David Attenborough  even if that means having to purchase the BBC version (on blu-ray of course) when it comes out.

----------


## snakemastercanada

Oprah is a big supporter of the HSUS so i really don't think she should be narrating anything to do with nature.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Oprah is a big supporter of the HSUS so i really don't think she should be narrating anything to do with nature.


Don't make accusations unless you have factual evidence.
Until then, I won't believe you, because my trainer taught Oprah, and she's not stupid about animals.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Check them out.  I respect the opinions of those who say the shows are bs, but with every story/rumor/joke there is at least an ounce of truth.  And I do believe that the burmese pythons are reproducing outside of captivity in large numbers in Florida and it should be stopped with the least cost and most use of logic.


WAIT, so if I make a rumor that turtles are amphibians.. that makes it TRUE??
That's amazing!

Haha, I'm just pushing your buttons.
But for serious, I haven't seen a single factual or scientifically based piece of information off of either of those shows. And listening to politicians talk on them just means they have to be full of lies.  :Smile:

----------


## dr del

Hi,




> I think that the producers wish to draw in more viewers and the US is full of Oprah followers, many of which I would believe don't watch programs like this and don't give a rats butt about nature/animals.  Anyhow, yes, David Attenborough sounds better since he's done this before.  But one question I query... I wonder what David Attenborough knows, knew or was passionate about in the wild kingdom before he began narrating.  That to me is my main want in a narrator for a wildlife show - to have a narrator that is passionate about what they are narrating and has some experience in the subject, not just a voice.  And to not have a voice like Gilbert Gottfried is also a want. <LOL>


I rarely use the word hero but for this gentleman I make a total and unashamed  exception.  :Bowdown:   :Bowdown: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Attenborough 

He has been the voice of facinating nature programs since before even I was born.  :ROFL: 

He is beyond a doubt one of the reasons I became intrested in nature at all - the other being my father who shared his passion if not his travel opportunities.  :Smile: 


dr del

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I suspect the 'incorrect information' people are complaining about was the fact that Komodo dragons are venomous.

Surprise--science advances.  Komodo dragons ARE venomous.  Why did it take them so long to realize this?  Beats me.

Komodo dragons are venomous...and so are a lot of other monitor species.  So are a lot of other lizard species, including bearded dragons.  Now, Komodo venom is quite a bit more potent than beardie venom, due to the quantities, but still--it is venom.
Gilas and Beaded lizards have been knocked off their pedestal.

Folks out there who have had a finger or hand swell up from a monitor or iguana bite--feel vindicated.  Yes, you actually WERE envenomated, you're not just allergic to reptile spit.

I hope no one seriously thinks Oprah was winging it when comes to narration there--she was reading a script.  There were no mistakes for her to make, it was all written down and rehearsed.

----------


## snakemastercanada

> Don't make accusations unless you have factual evidence.
> Until then, I won't believe you, because my trainer taught Oprah, and she's not stupid about animals.


http://www.humanesociety.org/about/d...p2_041409.html
Oprah had Wayne Pacelle on her show not once but twice. The above link is for when she had Wayne on for Prop 2. I think that shows support.

----------


## Lolo76

> http://www.humanesociety.org/about/d...p2_041409.html
> Oprah had Wayne Pacelle on her show not once but twice. The above link is for when she had Wayne on for Prop 2. I think that shows support.


Sorry for my ignorance, but what's wrong with supporting the HSUS? I'm still fairly new to the reptile/herp hobby, so I wasn't aware that was an issue... I'm assuming it's something related to reptiles, since I didn't know about this before.  :Confused2:  Not to say I'm a huge _supporter_ of them, but I did get my beloved dog there (Peninsula Humane Society) - and donate a small amount of money when I can.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> Sorry for my ignorance, but what's wrong with supporting the HSUS? I'm still fairly new to the reptile/herp hobby, so I wasn't aware that was an issue... I'm assuming it's something related to reptiles, since I didn't know about this before.  Not to say I'm a huge _supporter_ of them, but I did get my beloved dog there (Peninsula Humane Society) - and donate a small amount of money when I can.


Your local humane society has nothing to do with the HSUS. They use the name humane society to trick people into believing that. They do NOT own one shelter and 98% of all the money they collect does not go to any shelters!
Here is a link which exposes alot of the lies and misconceptions about these animal rights group which mask themselves as shelters.

http://www.exposeanimalrights.com/lies_corruption.html

My dogs also come from local shelters which I support wholeheartedly. The HSUS and PETA are extremists who feel owning animals are a form of slavery and farming animals for food is equivilant to the Holocaust. Yes they are that extreme and have currently been behind all the bills to end reptile ownership.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

From my (limited ) understanding the HSUS is one of the main groups pushing for the python ban and lobbying as hard as they can to limit the animals you can keep.

The initial plan of the snake ban was for a disgustingly large amount of animals rather than the big 9 they are still trying to kill the trade in.

Since they do very little actual animal care the odds are the money you gave them was used to try and stop you keeping your snakes.

It's ok though - they don't want anyone having any pets at all so the snakes are only the first step.  :Good Job: 

Have a browse about the snake ban threads and you will see the full picture.

It isn't an easy thing to find out if you have been supporting them though.  :Sad: 


dr del

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> These species are already regulated in Florida, which is the only state in the United States that has somewhat appropriate environment for them, and that only exists at the extreme southern tip of the state. (Legislation requires an inventory of the animals, microchips, locked room or individual cages, an annual fee on top of the annual fee to exhibit reptiles for sale, etc. - It is plenty sufficient enough to address this issue).
> 
> Also, pretty much everything you'll see on AP about the feral _Python bivittatus_ population in the ENP is complete BS. The channel has become all about sensationalizing media to pull in more viewers anymore, and is far from a decent scientific channel like it once was.


I agree Russ this is why I and thousands of others are boycotting AP. I wont be watching this program as well as any others on that network. I may buy the BBC version since it doesnt endorse the AP sensationalist programing. When they decide to become a decent scientific channel again, as Russ stated, I MAY watch them again but as I see it now I will not endorse their irresponsible programming like Faltal attraction and the other Jerry Springer like programs they have been spewing as animal programing. 

Showing irresponsible behavior only creates more irresponsible behavior and exploiting and highlighting the misfits of exotic animal ownershipship and giving false and exxagerated information is what is bringing down our hobby and giving us ALL a bad name!

----------


## Lolo76

> It isn't an easy thing to find out if you have been supporting them though. 
> 
> 
> dr del


Thanks for the info! It's not like I donate lots of money, since I'm usually pretty broke myself... I'd say no more than $200 in the last 10 years, so no harm done. I also donate solely to our local Humane Society, which (as far as they tell us) only goes directly back to THAT facility - a rather nice one in terms of their animal care. Anyway, it's good to know the whole story, and I'll definitely keep that in mind from now on.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lolo76

> Your local humane society has nothing to do with the HSUS. They use the name humane society to trick people into believing that.


Oh, you're right... http://www.peninsulahumanesociety.org/about/index.html
http://www.peninsulahumanesociety.or...t/funding.html

They explicitly state they AREN'T part of the HSUS or ASPCA, so that was my misunderstanding. And since I've only really given them (PHS) money, I guess my conscience is clear.  :Good Job:

----------


## Lolo76

> On a similar but different note, have you watched the "Fatal Attractions" or the "Invasion of Killer Aliens" programs on Animal Planet?
> 
> And about that Fatal Attractions... what nut jobs!!


I just saw that the Fatal Attractions reptile episode is on tonight, so I'm taping it on my dvr... afraid it's really going to piss me off, but I guess it's worth seeing!  :Embarassed: 

On a funny note, I was just watching an old Florida Cops episode, where these two burly male cops were afraid of a corn snake (in somebody's home). They used batons and gloves to put it in a paper bag, and the snake was calmly staring at them like "What's your problem? Wusses."  :Razz:  At least they humanely saved the snake, unlike this other episode where two cops killed a rat snake - that one REALLY made me mad.

----------


## CA cowgirl

> Oh, you're right... http://www.peninsulahumanesociety.org/about/index.html
> http://www.peninsulahumanesociety.or...t/funding.html
> 
> They explicitly state they AREN'T part of the HSUS or ASPCA, so that was my misunderstanding. And since I've only really given them (PHS) money, I guess my conscience is clear.


Thanks Laura for posting this.  The info on the first link is clearly written and helps me understand the truth behind HSUS and ASPCA.

----------


## mainbutter

I'm catching a rerun right now.  I can't believe that a komodo hunt of a water buffalo was captured on camera, it's unbelievable that such a small (relatively) reptile hunts such huge prey!

----------


## CA cowgirl

> I'm catching a rerun right now.  I can't believe that a komodo hunt of a water buffalo was captured on camera, it's unbelievable that such a small (relatively) reptile hunts such huge prey!


That was pretty darn amazing.  Did you catch the fish episode?  Awesomeness that others haven't been able to capture.  And I don't know how they were able to capture the footage of the sea dragons in the crazy surge, without the camera moving side to side.   :Sweeet:

----------


## Minja777

Please forgive me , but I can't tell if you're being serious or perhaps sarcastic, foolin us noobs lol  :Razz: ..  But I'd like to hear more about this. Bearded dragons and iguanas are venomous? Maybe start a new thread on the topic ?





> I suspect the 'incorrect information' people are complaining about was the fact that Komodo dragons are venomous.
> 
> Surprise--science advances.  Komodo dragons ARE venomous.  Why did it take them so long to realize this?  Beats me.
> 
> Komodo dragons are venomous...and so are a lot of other monitor species.  So are a lot of other lizard species, including bearded dragons.  Now, Komodo venom is quite a bit more potent than beardie venom, due to the quantities, but still--it is venom.
> Gilas and Beaded lizards have been knocked off their pedestal.
> 
> Folks out there who have had a finger or hand swell up from a monitor or iguana bite--feel vindicated.  Yes, you actually WERE envenomated, you're not just allergic to reptile spit.
> 
> I hope no one seriously thinks Oprah was winging it when comes to narration there--she was reading a script.  There were no mistakes for her to make, it was all written down and rehearsed.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Nope, it is for real.  Fry is doing some of the research right now.  

Here are some links:
http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...ld.html?cat=53

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...gon-venom.html

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Some-...es-13019.shtml

There you go.  This is why herpetology is such an exciting field.  We know a LOT less about these animals than most people realize--even people who are into herps.

----------

